# Anniverary



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2016)

Today is our daughter's 9th Anniversary..Here is a pic of our family on that day..5 of our family did not make the day as they where overseas..
.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 10, 2016)

You are a lucky man, Ken.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Lovely family Ken!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2016)

Lovely pic of your beautiful family Ken!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 10, 2016)

You must be so proud, thank you for sharing!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 11, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 12, 2016)

Happy Anniversary to them!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 12, 2016)

for the kind replies..

I am the one standing behind the groom with a shotgun in his back!!


----------



## jujube (Mar 12, 2016)

Fine looking family, Ken.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 12, 2016)

You are so lucky to have such a family.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice one Ken, from one Ken to another! 

Happy Days!


----------

